# Cruze Hatch headroom vs. Gen 2. Are dimensions published yet?



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

It definitely has less headroom. Larger folks (I'm guessing 6'0" and over) will be brushing the headliner.


----------



## Marcoab (Jul 5, 2016)

I leave Astra measures, the trunk 370L


----------

